

How To Avoid Ruining The Startup You Just Bought, From A Google-YouTube Engineer - weavorateam
http://www.forbes.com/sites/roberthof/2013/08/28/how-to-avoid-ruining-the-startup-you-just-bought-from-a-google-youtube-engineer/?utm_campaign=forbesfbsf&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social

======
thefreeman
is it just me or did this article have absolutely zero interesting information

~~~
bluedino
'Let the startup keep their culture'

Slow news day.

~~~
leokun
Advice from a person who as described does not sound like anyone who has ever
worked at a scrappy startup.

------
warcode
At this point youtube seems more like an experiment in how much bullshit you
can put your users through without them leaving your service.

------
Helianthus
Youtube might have avoided ruin up until now, but it's suffering from
suffocation by G+ and the same over-design afflicting Gmail.

~~~
te_chris
Yeah, but google are destroying all their products with G+, YouTube isn't
unique there.

~~~
austinz
I think I've counted at least six different variants of that obnoxious tout
screen YouTube occasionally shows to convince you to convert your account
over.

~~~
cclogg
Oh yeah, and the name one really bugs me too... Nope I don't wish to change my
name for the 400th time lol.

~~~
cgag
Thanks, we'll ask again later.

